# Coobie Dam 19/11/06



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

After breaking camp at Cressbrook Dam (see separate post), I made the trip to Coobie Dam. What should have been a 30 min trip took slightly over an hour as I overshot the turnoff (due to no signage) and ended up in Toowoomba. On back tracking I had to ask for directions at a servo and still managed to overshoot again... Another stop for directions and finally got onto the right road. Those locals must be very protective of this dam :roll: Once you get onto Meringandan Road (next to golf links/army barracks), the dam is well sign posted. Will also require $2 as per Cressbrook to get through the toll gate.

By the time I had the yak prepared, a stiff wind had blown up and I was wondering if I had made the right decision as Cressbrook was a mirror surface when I left. Nevertheless, I headed out and for the next 2 hours I was blown around the dam and also donated my obligatory jackall to the fish gods (why can't they have cheaper taste.. I never seem to lose my cheap lures).

I headed back to the car for a hot drink and something to eat and was contemplating giving it away. Seeing that I was still fishless for the trip, the decision was made. Then suddenly everything seem to fall into place... found a nice deep dropoff that looked fishy.. the wind died down briefly and I landed 2 yellowbelly in quick succession on the Ecogear crankbait. (must be the offering of the jackall to the fishgods)

Then it was another hardslog against the wind back to the car and my arms were starting to feel the pain. I didn't care.. I was now a very happy camper... Amazing how 1 good fish can change the trip.

Good scenic drive through Toowoomba and back to Brissy by around 3pm to round up a very enjoyable weekend.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

<drool>

NATIVES!

Congratulations, many reports on loads of Goldens taken out of that place!

Look like a good plate size, how did they taste? ( Yet to eat one or let alone catch some more! )

Well done...


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Finally,well done Danny, glad to hear of your success,the hunter and gatherer brings home meat for the starving family.Now if we can only get Dodge onto a fish the weekend will be a complete pearler.Only 2 fish you say ? cheers Gary


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hagar,



> the hunter and gatherer brings home meat for the starving family


My family has learnt a long time ago not to rely on me for bringing back fish... I think they're getting suspicious whether I actually go fishing or just use it as an excuse.



> Only 2 fish you say


I was lucky to even get 2... The wind was way stronger than what we endured yesterday at Cressbrook. Besides.. how can I do any better without the famous purple jackall you stole off your daughter :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Wongas,

thats unreal mate, 
Ive always wanted`to fish cooby, seems the yellas are real bright in there, 
great work mate, were they cast or trolled?,

how far do you think Cooby is from the Gold Coast in hours, 
im keen to get up there


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWevjeLwAAB9XgAASYOUkIRQAP+/e4DAArUImk9TZT0keFM1D1NHpqYMMjAmmBMhiaMBqekxTJigMjQDR6QQYgFgywaBptX3ruVZZlkPKouLRel8KCaKfE3nA9UCifGQKlIeJPbSvkayYw+DZNgdIYg3wriTdsu8WN5UiSZHF9oMczZxtAvG8yuCw4QFdMVrmFI4hIG2h2V162cphAwIVTFDyIbfRMEna72zDTocSiI0aVu6rtLcwRYyE2mNVz7Rd4GmXSjD+LuSKcKEh18bxeA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice looking yellows there! well done!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Danny


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lol, ended up in Towoombah :lol:

nice couple of goldies there mate.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Nice result in challenging conditions Danny.
> 
> Ahh, the Toowoomba range.. fond memories (except for the one where I was stuck behind a cattle truck on a motorbike, filled with bloody incontinent cattle.. yuk).
> 
> ...


Hmm, I had that experience the other day, luckily I was in a car, still not pleasant, that would be horrid on a bike. :shock:

Danny, nice work mate, lovely looking yellas.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Danny,

did you manage to get the length or weight of the fish? 
they look pretty stocky


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny great to see you achieved you goal with the yellas mate, shame you had to donate your mandatory Jackal to the fish gods but pleased it was successful, as it certainly got blowy in the arvo and a test of your skills 

Will have the Cressbrook post up later


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice tupperware of Yella Wongus....well done


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Ahh, the Toowoomba range.. fond memories (except for the one where I was stuck behind a cattle truck on a motorbike, filled with bloody incontinent cattle.. yuk).


Red, that really got me laughing as I remembered a similar event many years ago somewhere west of Toowoomba. Night time & I'm on a bike riding behind a mate as we catch up to a cattle truck and waiting for the right moment to overtake. I saw the beast on the top deck lift it's tail so quickly backed off & dropped well behind the truck. My mate (a city boy who either didn't see the tail lift and/or didn't appreciate the significance of the action) stayed too close as the beast let a big runny one go all over him & his bike. I nearly crashed from fits of laughter. I then overtook both vehicles & my mate followed. Luckily for my mate we hit a reasonable shower of rain within minutes which made it possible to get within talking distance of him at the next fuel stop, even though I couldn't stop laughing & he didn't stop fuming about that for some time. We (well, I do) still laugh about that incident when we get together these days.

Appologies for the thread hijack.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Well done Danny, I am sure you made the right decision to make the journey to Cooby Dam. By the looks of your ice box you came a way a happy man. Top stuff.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR5H+wMAABdfgAASUQGAEgQgAAo/778gIABqIg00EyNNMQDJoNSep6JtCANDRkNDg9DAXwkjW7nrbDKqvHh1Gt96r7F7+VmEw7onQRHI6W2XSMC2fkMwUzqaFJB7UmRIRcHDjtIPU0HsrRiwqGj0tMtCgPW+wfQzKEhApaBrdZZ4Akxk78XckU4UJAeR/sDA


----------

